# ingi verzauberungen



## Tearor (29. Oktober 2010)

Nur weil das zu manchen nicht so durchgedrungen zu sein scheint, wollte ich es mal aufschreiben.
alle ingi verzauberungen (nitroboost, handschuhvz, umhang) lassen sich jetzt mit den Verzauberer-verzauberungen im jeweiligen Slot kombinieren.
im zuge dessen gibt der handschuh nur noch 240 haste.
wers schon wusste, jut, wers noch nicht wusste, schön handschuhe umhang und schuhe verzaubern


----------



## Limpid0815 (31. Oktober 2010)

Mit dieser Aussage wäre ich vorsichtig!

Hab vor paar Tagen meinen Umhang mit Verzauberung (+23 Tempowertung)  mit ner Ingiverzauberung (Fallschirm u. +23 Beweglichkeit) ausgestattet quasi darüber gemacht.
Ergbnis war das der Fallschirm drauf war und +23 Tempowertung . Dies ist jedoch nur ein Anzeige bug der mir von einem GM bestätigt wurde.
Als ich das item ablegte und wieder anlegte haben sich jedoch die Beweglichkeit -23 und +23 verändert.
Also ist in wirklichkeit der Fallschirm und +23 Beweglichkeit drauf obwohl immer noch +23 Tempo angezeigt werden.

Solltest du vielleicht noch mal probieren und schauen ob sich wirklich die werte so verändern wie sie laut verzauberung auch sollten.

Mfg Limpid


----------



## TheGui (7. November 2010)

Limpid0815 schrieb:


> Mit dieser Aussage wäre ich vorsichtig!
> 
> Hab vor paar Tagen meinen Umhang mit Verzauberung (+23 Tempowertung) mit ner Ingiverzauberung (Fallschirm u. +23 Beweglichkeit) ausgestattet quasi darüber gemacht.
> Ergbnis war das der Fallschirm drauf war und +23 Tempowertung . Dies ist jedoch nur ein Anzeige bug der mir von einem GM bestätigt wurde.
> ...



neinis kein anzeigebug mehr, dafür wurden die ingie VZ generft!


----------



## calou (9. November 2010)

die stacken
ist mir heute ma aufgefallen. da mein warri noch ent ganz so lange auf 80 is hatte er auch noch net imma das gute gear an. dann habe ich ma einen neuen helm bekommen und da ich gerade zu faul war mir die vz zu holen habe ich erst ma die vom ingi druf gemacht. nu also ma später habe ich dann auch noch die vz druf gemacht. resultat war ich hatte die ingi vz und die normale. und da mit rockt ingi noch mehr als sowieso schon. denn nu bringt es deffinitiv noch etwas mehr als vorher. leider sind dann aber die vz auch schwächer geworden doch ingi ist ma aus leidenschafft und net wegen besseren stats oder ähnliches


----------

